# Where do you store your purses?



## SweetKisses (Oct 27, 2005)

I need some ideas! I wish I had one of those sweet closet organizers that would hold them, but I don't. Maybe one day...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 27, 2005)

I have mine hanging from a coat hanger. It has 8 spokes so I dangle them all from there.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I have mine hanging from a coat hanger. It has 8 spokes so I dangle them all from there. I have mine everywhere. On shelves, the floor, dresser, etc.



Yes I am a slob I admit it. Ineed an organizer.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Oct 27, 2005)

I am definately not organized with this - I mostly have every doorknob in the house taken up!


----------



## Liz (Oct 27, 2005)

you can gte one of the standing coat tree things and hang your purses from there.

but if you have any expensive purses, i would keep them in the little bags that they come with and keep them on a shelf.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 27, 2005)

I turned a spare bedroom into a walk-in closet and so I have all my purses line up on the top shelf. But they all collect dust, I should have them in plastic or something, right? Or pillowcases even?


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

in the closet on my husband's tie rack.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 27, 2005)

My purses live on the floor of my closet with my shoes, lol .... but I don't have that many anyway so they don't take up much space





Actually, I forgot, I have 2 or 3 up on a high shelf in my closet -- those are the nice little ones that I took to formal events and never use anymore!


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 27, 2005)

I dont have it but its cute especially the small drawer and the three large drawers because the small one is cute for clutches and the large drawers ar good for larger bags. I like it because I need to see my purses or I will forget about what I have and keeping them in the plastic container prevents them for getting dusty and gross unfortunately I dont think I could put anything else in my tinie tiny manhattan studio

http://www.organize-everything.com/slimches4dra.html

http://store1.yimg.com/I/organizeeverything1_1866_236413566


----------



## DivineSoultress (Oct 27, 2005)

I have my bags everywhere including my kitchen table and chair but whenever I'm in the mood to organize or clean up, I store them on my top shelf in one of my closet or keep them in my huge storage bin.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 27, 2005)

I recently converted one of my huge closets into a handbag/shoe vault. loll You open the doors and all you see is shelves and shelves of them from top to bottom. Bags on the left, shoes on the right. I could open a boutique with my collection.

(I do not have a problem



I swear it - I could stop if I really wanted to)


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I recently converted one of my huge closets into a handbag/shoe vault. loll You open the doors and all you see is shelves and shelves of them from top to bottom. Bags on the left, shoes on the right. I could open a boutique with my collection. (I do not have a problem



I swear it - I could stop if I really wanted to)





Can you take a pic I would love to see it


----------



## Liz (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* Can you take a pic I would love to see it DITTO!!! *drools at the thought of a whole room as a closet!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* in the closet on my husband's tie rack.



*That's a good spot.



*


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Sofia... I want your closet!


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think one of those plastic organizers you put under your bed...or one that stands up like the one someone posted if you like that. i don't like to hang purses from anywhere because i've had one too many straps break on me when i'm out...

i live in a small apartment and bought one of those cheap pine warbdrobes from ikea...and now i have nice shelves to line them all up in.


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks girls for your ideas! I definitely need to change my current purse situation. They're basically unorganized and all over the place!





Sofia and Barbi...I'm sooo jealous of how your closets sound!


----------



## ChiQT (Oct 29, 2005)

Most of mine are on a shelving unit my husband installed for me in our closet...those that couldn't fit are hanging on hangers...


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine hang on wooden hat/clothes racks.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* Can you take a pic I would love to see it Sorry, I just saw this. I'll take some as soon as I can. It took forever to get my parents to agree to it and since they aren't here, what they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 30, 2005)

i have a rack on my closet door I also have hooks in my closet where i have them up too.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 30, 2005)

I Just Throw Them In My Closet


----------



## JBene10 (Oct 30, 2005)

My sister puts hers in one of those long/flat plastic containers that slides under her bed. I keep mine hung on these little pegs on a back wall in my closet...kind of a wasted space area otherwise.


----------



## Salope (Oct 31, 2005)

I keep my purses in dust bags, if they come with it, and I've left most of them in a "neat" pile in a corner of my room. Others are hanging in various places. My mother has been bugging me to put them away so I think I'm going to put them in big plastic storage boxes that I used in college but that I now have sitting empty underneath my bed.

Is it better to hang bags or lie them down? Perhaps it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Nolee (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* I have mine everywhere. On shelves, the floor, dresser, etc.




Yes I am a slob I admit it. Ineed an organizer. same here



, everytime mom tells me to put them back in there place in the closet, i discover new ones hidden inside that i rarley use


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2005)

I put all my purses and handbags in my closet.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SweetKisses* I need some ideas! I wish I had one of those sweet closet organizers that would hold them, but I don't. Maybe one day...



I have a coat rack above my bed from Target.. it's like this pic w/ pink flowers on it.It holds them well!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Mine are just wherever mostly down the end of the bed in a pile or in a seagrass basket, my favourite one is usually on the floor near my vanity as it's usually got my stuff in it, one day I will organise them.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NoOoRy* same here



, everytime mom tells me to put them back in there place in the closet, i discover new ones hidden inside that i rarley use



Yep my mom gripes at me too, especially when I put them on the floor. I dont know why she always buys me purses for Christmas when they just go everywhere, at least they are in good shape, just ya know, everywhere, lol


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a plastic shelf in the corner of my room with all my purses. It has containers that are stacked on top of one another. I can add more containers if I need more space. They are all just kinda thrown in there.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 14, 2005)

in the draw for me.


----------



## candle (Nov 26, 2005)

on the shelves of my closet ...


----------



## canelita (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a big walk in coset so they are organized by size in there and I take good care of them.


----------



## prude strippers (Nov 26, 2005)

i have a pretty big walk in closet and I have a 13438975384 nails in the walls and I hang them on those. I have tons of holes in my walls but it works. All the ones I can't hang up are on the shelves.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 28, 2007)

I love handbags and collect vintage bags. So they can be a problem. I have them all in a set of plastic drawers in the closet. And always do store them in dust bags--they do collect dust and can be ruined so easily.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 28, 2007)

Yup, mines are on the shelves in my closet...


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 28, 2007)

"store"????? how about thrown on the closet floor?


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

in their dustbags and boxes and then on a hanging sweater organizer from IKEA


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2008)

*i hand mine on a little rack in my closet.*


----------



## Estrelinha (Jan 31, 2008)

I only have 3 purses, but I store them inside one another in my armoire :


----------



## Anthea (Feb 1, 2008)

I only have 3 handbags too, they are kept in my wardrobe on the top shelf.


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep my purses on hooks I have in my closet


----------



## Bexy (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a small closet, so I keep them on the top shelf in a small laundry basket that I got at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 4, 2008)

i keep them in a corner of my room along with my sport bag that can't fit in my closet. messy, but i can't find another place.


----------

